# Nice vid of mk1 golf gti making a dick of a 911 turbo,



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

and supra priceless..lol.  enjoy.

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks for the link Damien

I watched this one afterwards just to be nosey. Turn it up nice n loud. Maybe you dont need your 3.2 after all for an entertaining soundtrack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=3Xd ... ature=fvwp


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

i'd much rather have either of the other cars and be slower... :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like a few cars driving on a motorway. Exciting it isn't.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

Hark said:


> Looks like a few cars driving on a motorway. Exciting it isn't.


:lol: great golf tho.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

i thought the golf was better by far too brian


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Looked pretty evenly matched really. Big cars not trying very hard. The comments are especially good.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

So, the moral of the story is, if you spend more than the cost of a 996 turbo on your Golf, you can make it faster than a 996 turbo. Who'd have guessed it...


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Spandex said:


> So, the moral of the story is, if you spend more than the cost of a 996 turbo on your Golf, you can make it faster than a 996 turbo. Who'd have guessed it...


How do you know what he spent?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Matt B said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > So, the moral of the story is, if you spend more than the cost of a 996 turbo on your Golf, you can make it faster than a 996 turbo. Who'd have guessed it...
> ...


Because he's made a Golf that can easily out-accelerate a 400+bhp car. A 996 turbo is only going to be £20k to £25k. Is there anyone on here producing 500bhp with less than £20k 'invested' in their car?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Spandex said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


The way I see it is that he is in a car that weighs about 60% of the Porsche so he needs a lot less power to achieve that performance.

Mk1 golf = around 800kg
Porsche = around 1500kg.

By my reckoning anywhere over 300 bhp and he would be flying past a Porsche with any less than 500 bhp. And let's face it, 300 bhp isn't going to break the bank for anyone, especially if he did it himself.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

And just for the record, I would rather have the Porsche (although I would enjoy the golf as a project)
As soon as I get myself a house with a nice double garage it's on my to-do list. ( the Porsche that is  )


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd still be surprised if he had less than £25k in that car, even if it's technically possible to do it for less (let's face it, no one just does the engine mods without spending a load of money on brakes, suspension, etc).

It's a common theme on car forums, including this one. People put a big turbo TT up against some 'supercar' then act like the underdog won when they beat it. To me, the underdog is the one with the least money invested in their car, and usually that's the one driving the supercar...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Trolls take high risk and apparently crashed his mota and somebody died.
I think he has been driving beyond the limits of his mota ie no brakes or suspension upgrades.
Steve


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

25k - sure you could do it for much less.
Assuming the MK2s engine fits, just slot that in. A quick remap and you're over 300bhp and that will cost you 1k for the engine, £300 for a remap, £300 for the exhaust, couple of hundred for bits.


----------



## vanilla_ice (Jan 24, 2009)

Would loved to have seen the Golf drivers face when overtaking!


----------

